# Need help solving the mystery behind a recently purchased 2007 Craftsman snow thrower



## tagit446 (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
First time posting here.
I recently purchased a couple of used Craftsman snow throwers. One of them is a 2003 9Hp Tecumseh (318cc) 29 inch and the other is a supposed 2007 9Hp Tecumseh (358cc) 28 inch with EZ-Steer. The 2003 appears to need nothing but the 2007 needs minor repair.

The 2007 has a new starter and carb. It runs but needs a drive belt and a modification to the chute turning mechanism due to a striped cable gear. I also noticed when dark outside the muffler glows cherry red a little in the center and runs poorly when the choke is all the way off. I'm hoping that is not a valve issue. I do see the replacement carb has an adjustable main jet on the bowl so I'm hoping it is just running lean and can be fixed after adjustment.

The problem I am currently running into is trying to find the correct drive belt. From what I can tell, there seems to be 3 possible belts that can fit this depending on the build year. The belt for a 2007 is to long. It currently has a gates replacement belt on it and I do not think it is correct for this model/year. Due to this and lack of finding info on this model, I do not know what belt to buy. I also can't determine if this even has the correct engine installed or not due to the engine displacement.

*Here is what I do know:*

Person I bought it from bought it used himself. He thinks it a 2007 model. The engine tag imply's this is correct (see below)
The auger deck decal says 28 inch, EZ-Steer, 9.0 (does not say Hp next to the 9.0 like the 2003)
The engine label info shows: Model - LH358SA, Spec - 159612a, DOM - 07158CB0015, Family - 7TPXS.3582BF, Disp - 358
The Snow Thrower tag shows: Model - 247.88790, Serial - 1L204B100300, SKU - 0 43033 53146 2
The drive belt I removed is a Gates 6589 which does not appear worn but is a little loose while the drive is fully engaged. Cable adjustment is good and belt tensioner appears good.
Replacement Drive belt I bought for it is to replace MTD 754-04088. It is to long and to thin compared to the Gates belt I removed so it is definitely not the correct replacement.
The 2003 is also listed as 9Hp but is only 318cc (makes me question the Hp rating on the 2007 358cc)
*Questions I am hoping to have answered:*

Is this really a 2007 snow thrower?
Is the motor really a 9HP or is it 10.5Hp or even an 11Hp?
Is there a place to correctly identify this snow thrower? (I can't find a place)
What is the correct drive belt replacement number?
Does this motor suffer valve issues like other Tecumseh engines?
Any help answering these questions will be greatly appreciated. So far for me, it has been like wandering down a long deep rabbit hole and still not finding any useful information lol.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

2007 10hp


----------



## CPURK1 (Dec 9, 2021)

tagit446 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> First time posting here.
> I recently purchased a couple of used Craftsman snow throwers. One of them is a 2003 9Hp Tecumseh (318cc) 29 inch and the other is a supposed 2007 9Hp Tecumseh (358cc) 28 inch with EZ-Steer. The 2003 appears to need nothing but the 2007 needs minor repair.
> 
> ...


A cherry red muffler is a good indication that the exhaust valve is not closing all the way. Combustion is exiting the exhaust valve and is going into the muffler. It needs a valve job, and you might as well replace the head gasket while you're in there.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

tagit446 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> First time posting here.
> I recently purchased a couple of used Craftsman snow throwers. One of them is a 2003 9Hp Tecumseh (318cc) 29 inch and the other is a supposed 2007 9Hp Tecumseh (358cc) 28 inch with EZ-Steer. The 2003 appears to need nothing but the 2007 needs minor repair.
> 
> ...


you will need a valve job to fix the glowing cherry red muffler. But it is not as hard as it looks. Just remove the old valve. go to your local mecanic shop,ask them if you need new valve or if they can resurface the one you have. Either way, go to your local auto part store and buy 3 or 4 thing( if you don't already have them): a valve lapping compound, a valve lapping tool( it is a succion cup mounted on a wooden stick) a set of clearence gauge or blade and a torque ratchet, to tighten the cylinder head mounting bolt. Once you have you new or resurfaced valve, when you have your new valve, you will need to cut a bit of the end of the valve( the side that will make contact with the push rod. apply a bit of valve lapping compound on the round end of the valve and start lapping. make about 10 forward and backward movement with your hand on the valve lapping tool, then check the clearence. Once you are close to having the right clearence, make about 4 or 5 forward and backward movement before you recheck the clearence. Then, once you have the right clearence, remove the valve and clean it with brake or carb cleaner to make sur there is no valve lapping compound on the valve. Repeat for the other valve, then reinstall them. The exhaust valve will take longer to lap since it is make of a stronger material then the intake valve. The last step is to install your new head gasket and thinghten the head bolt with the right sequence and at the right torque.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you don't have to pull the head to clearance the valve. this is how i usually do it. just make sure to file valve and not the lifter since the valve is easier to replace than the lifter.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

2007 runs like its lean red muffler.
Too lean.
Non adjustable carb, now you need to drill it, not worth the trouble.

This carb will work and you can adjust it.








Amazon.com: Carbhub 640052 Carburetor for Tecumseh 640349 640054 640058 640058A HMSK80 HMSK85 HMSK90 HMSK100 HSMK110 LH318A LH358SA 8HP 9HP 10HP Snowblower Generator Chipper Shredder - Tecumseh 640052 640054 Carb : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com: Carbhub 640052 Carburetor for Tecumseh 640349 640054 640058 640058A HMSK80 HMSK85 HMSK90 HMSK100 HSMK110 LH318A LH358SA 8HP 9HP 10HP Snowblower Generator Chipper Shredder - Tecumseh 640052 640054 Carb : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





You should pull the head off and de-carbon it.
Can you still buy this in the USA????








Loctite 790 Chisel Gasket Remover


Loctite 790 Chisel Gasket Remover




shop.ehayes.co.nz




Spray the inside of the head piston top and combustion chamber this will desolve all he carbon and you just need to lightly scrub with a brillo pad ( do you have Brillo in the USA? I dunno )

Valves are very inexpensive I would sooner replace than repair.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

NOS said:


> Valves are very inexpensive I would sooner replace than repair.


but even with a brand new valve it will likely have the same issue of just being too long and need to be filed or ground down to fit. almost every Tecumseh engine i have checked has valve clearance issues on the exhaust valve but none on the intake. i have had some that were so bad that you could see the glowing during the day time. filed it down and it has been good since.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> but even with a brand new valve it will likely have the same issue of just being too long and need to be filed or ground down to fit. almost every Tecumseh engine i have checked has valve clearance issues on the exhaust valve but none on the intake. i have had some that were so bad that you could see the glowing during the day time. filed it down and it has been good since.


 If you have the head off and the valve out use the bench grinder and be as level and even as possible grinding the stem.
Your going to have to do this anyways if you regrind a valve only now you have a used ground valve to adjust rather than a new one.
And that's if a ground valve is done for less than buying a new one.

I don't think anyone would be willing to waste their time for less than the 20 dollar replacement cost.

Could also be a carbon up head, head gasket, or carb issue.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

NOS said:


> I don't think anyone would be willing to waste their time for less than the 20 dollar replacement cost.


but it doesn't make sense to be replacing parts if there is nothing wrong with them plus after the cost of gaskets, valve seating compound and other tools needed to complete the job the job could cost more than the engine is worth. heck the cost of head gaskets here is usually the biggest reason i try to avoid removing a head. $20-25 for a gasket on a $100 engine doesn't make sense.


----------

